# Pests devour treated wood



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I've never seen anything like that!


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Wood peckers. They love carpenter bee larva. I live in east TN and see it all the time. Only way to stop it is to get rid of the bees. Once the woodpeckers find a bunch of holes, they will keep coming back.


----------



## PaulBob (Dec 5, 2008)

Coat the bottom with plasticized roofing tar? It turns hard and I doubt the bugs will touch it. You could also use it to fill in the holes...


----------

